# Muller Light Lemon and Passionfruit yogurt :D



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Didnt think it would taste that nice, i love lemons can eat them as they are and like passionfruit but how would of known they would taste so good together.........................................Im in lemony passionfruit heaven  :idhitit

Sorry  :idhitit


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lol i love passion fruit to but not a yogurt fan...saying that is is 1 i love,think its onken in a bit green pot


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

XxFaexX said:


> lol i love passion fruit to but not a yogurt fan...saying that is is 1 i love,think its onken in a bit green pot


haha i have two onkens in my fridge 

Mango, Passion fruit and ermmm cant rmember what other is

and a

Strawberry one

Both that whole wheat stuff  that one with the grain bits in :S


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

is 1 in a kinda greeny blue pot? a big 1?


----------



## Mark (Oct 3, 2008)

Mango, papaya and Passionfruit is in a greeny blue pot.

I lie they dont do the whole grain Mango, papaya and Passionfruit yet  just had to have a lot and see how much wa sleft in it


----------



## XxFaexX (Oct 2, 2008)

lol tis yummy that 1...


----------



## DomLangowski (Oct 2, 2008)

How random...! :roll:


----------

